
Cardiff tech firm: 'We'll pay £100k, but can't get staff' - yawz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-45891002
======
joeblow9999
Well then you need to offer more money.

I might as well say "We'll pay $15,000 a year but can't get any staff!" Well
duh. You're not offering high enough salary to attract people. It's that
simple.

